

The Problem with Comp Sci at Yale - rdcasey
http://www.yaledailynews.com/news/2012/apr/23/uhlenhuth-making-yale-comp-sci-relevant/

======
sbandyopadhyay
As Ray Kurzweil said, "The only second language you should worry about your
kids learning is programming."

Yale has a foreign language requirement, but no CS requirement. Liberal arts
tries to create leaders, I guess, not tradesmen -- but the best leaders have
been tradesmen. I'm reminded of Venkatesh Rao's piece here:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/venkateshrao/2012/03/09/great-
ce...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/venkateshrao/2012/03/09/great-ceos-must-be-
either-technical-or-financial/)

